# Should I apply for "Points Test Advice" from VETASSESS



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

For 190 I would like to nominate University Lecturer position. (I have a Doctorate degree)
I need to be assessed by Vetassess.

What I am not sure is whether do I have to apply for "Points Test Advice" from VETASSESS or will DIAC CO do that for me anyways?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, I am not sure, but I think it will be best if you would apply for Points Test Advice... 20points are for a doctorate degree of "recognised standard" so I guess assessed by VETASSESS. DIAC is not even giving points for Bachelor if it was not assessed.
Was your PhD for more then 4 yrs? I am finishing a PhD soon, but it took me only 3 yrs, therefore I doubt I can get any points for it...


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi, I am not sure, but I think it will be best if you would apply for Points Test Advice... 20points are for a doctorate degree of "recognised standard" so I guess assessed by VETASSESS. DIAC is not even giving points for Bachelor if it was not assessed.
> Was your PhD for more then 4 yrs? I am finishing a PhD soon, but it took me only 3 yrs, therefore I doubt I can get any points for it...


Hii Joanna... 

Your PhD, if done in Germany will be credited with 20 points. Don't worry about that.
What field is PhD in?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

It's in Pharmacy. I will apply for Points Test Advice as soon as I get my degree, it's not that expensive and should not take more then 1 month... Much better then losing 3000+ dollars on visa application:/


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Btw, do you need these extra points? For 190 you just need 60points and a state nomination...


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Btw, do you need these extra points? For 190 you just need 60points and a state nomination...


Yes you need 60 points (at least 55 from points test and 5 from state nomination).


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> For 190 I would like to nominate University Lecturer position. (I have a Doctorate degree)
> I need to be assessed by Vetassess.
> 
> What I am not sure is whether do I have to apply for "Points Test Advice" from VETASSESS or will DIAC CO do that for me anyways?


Yes you need to apply for the points test advice. I heard from other Vetassess applicants that they had to (as was advised by their agents).

so go ahead and apply for the points test advice.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

pharma_prem said:


> I am also working as a assitant professor in pharmacy college. i have 5 years exp but i am post graduation only. i have applied to vetassess for GSM under 242111.
> please tell me what are my chances of +ve assessment..


As long as duties mentioned on your reference letter match the ones on ANZSCO website (https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/242111.php) you should get a positive assessment. 
Additionally you just need a recognized Bachelor degree to nominate that occupation.


----------



## madireddy1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ali33 said:


> For 190 I would like to nominate University Lecturer position. (I have a Doctorate degree)
> I need to be assessed by Vetassess.
> 
> What I am not sure is whether do I have to apply for "Points Test Advice" from VETASSESS or will DIAC CO do that for me anyways?


I am also going to apply for Skill assessment via Vetassess, going for 190 visa, with state nomination. I have the same question. 

My Docotorate is from USA and I have foreign work experience for last 5 years. Is it necessary for me to get Advisory Letter? I have only 3 things to be assessed, my doctoral degree and two different work experiences. 

WIll you please help me, I beieve you would have already found answer to your question.


----------



## Ravman (May 21, 2014)

Hi all,
I need some advice. I got PTA outcome letter online from Vetassess on 30th June 2014. But due to some mix up, they did not mail me the hard copy. I remember selecting the "normal post" option which didn't add any extra charges to the application fee. When I enquired Vetassess about the hard copy, they said since I didn't select a paid postage option, I wouldn't get a copy in mail unless I pay a reissue fee.
My question is do I really need a hard copy to show to DIAC, or will the pdf suffice?
Thanks!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

You do not need a hard copy of your assessment , the pdf will suffice. :yo:



Ravman said:


> Hi all,
> I need some advice. I got PTA outcome letter online from Vetassess on 30th June 2014. But due to some mix up, they did not mail me the hard copy. I remember selecting the "normal post" option which didn't add any extra charges to the application fee. When I enquired Vetassess about the hard copy, they said since I didn't select a paid postage option, I wouldn't get a copy in mail unless I pay a reissue fee.
> My question is do I really need a hard copy to show to DIAC, or will the pdf suffice?
> Thanks!


----------



## najeeb124 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi, 
I have positive assessment of my qualification (MSc and BSc) through vetassess, few months before, I am completing my PhD in Australia next month, should I need an assessment of Australian PhD, if my qualification and experience is already assessed?
Thanks
Najeeb


----------

